# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  > Статистика VirusDetector  >  Отчет CyberHelper - статистика сервиса VirusDetector за период 08.02.2015 - 15.02.2015

## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено карантинов: *123*, суммарный объем: *7957* мб Извлечено файлов: *5706*, суммарный объем: *16237* мб Признаны легитимными: *2649* Признаны опасными или потенциально-опасными: *146*, в частности:
 c:programdataiepluginservicespluginservice.exe - not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Agent.eqwa, карантин CA9C4E590AB9F78DF5F4A2884FF62B28 c:program files (x86)suptabloader32.exe - not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Agent.gvbh, карантин B8716A861B170B8BDAD70B16F52135A1 c:program files (x86)suptabloader64.exe - not-a-virus:AdWare.Win64.Agent.w, карантин B8716A861B170B8BDAD70B16F52135A1 c:usersадминистраторappdatalocalsystemdirnethost.e  xe - Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.olpl, карантин 9912A050076E6DCCC82E46AEE00AFB05 c:program filesvk downloadertoolbar32.dll - not-a-virus:WebToolbar.Win32.Agent.bgn, карантин B6108BF737FA0A653B6FEAC71D1EBF03 c:programdatakmsautoskmsauto net.exe - not-a-virus:PSWTool.Win32.ProductKey.dj, карантин 6EF9183BDB1293ACFD7C9DAA1F79DB75 c:program files (x86)vk downloadertoolbar32.dll - not-a-virus:WebToolbar.Win32.Agent.bgn, карантин C48B5103D964E98D415F93491D2F0E9E c:progra~2searchprotectsearchprotectbinvc64loader.  dll - not-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.SearchProtect.a, карантин EB6DB4C333CDCD4AA76D16A4A32C2D37 c:program files (x86)searchprotectmainbincltmngsvc.exe - not-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.SearchProtect.a, карантин EB6DB4C333CDCD4AA76D16A4A32C2D37 c:programdatawindowsmangerprotectprotectwindowsman  ager.exe - not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Agent.eqwa, карантин C1901F5FD533C86C912B541F33D6209C
--- список ограничен первыми 10-ю записями --- Новые разновидности вредоносных программ, обнаруженные CyberHelper: *6*, в частности: Ожидают классификации: *2911*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

